# Combination Kit choice



## wolffhomerepair (Oct 25, 2006)

I personally have and use the Makita kit. It is an excellent kit. I have had Dewalt in the past but had problems keeping batteries. I also had porter cable and ridgid. I would reccomend the Makita for any type of use. The batteries last and have excellent power. If you are going to be driving screws make sure you get the impact driver as well. If you never used one you will wonder why after using it. I personally will never use a drill to drive screws again.


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

I just bought the Milwaukee 28 volt lithiom ion set about 4 months ago. Awsome power and battery run times. Only complaint is the weight of the drill, but I guess at 28 volts they are all heavy. The circ saw is great. I can cut framing, plywood..you name it.


----------



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

I use Hitachi and have the kit it works great but if i had a second choice it would be makita there about the two best brands on the market by my oppinion. I have a makita corded drill which i have had for about 8 years and still works great but when it packs in it will be replaced by hitachi...:yes:


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

The new Makita set is nice, I must agree there. I chose the Milwaukee because I do alot of heavier work and that set just seemed to be a little more heavy duty to me, But it was a toss up for a while between the two.


----------

